# I'd like to comment on Muscle Pain



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Now at this point, it's just a theory, but I'll follow up when my husband starts taking the Coq10 again. DH had a heart attack and surgery and recovered well. I'd read about the benefits of Coq10 and had ordered some from Life Extension along with his other vitamins that he takes. He'd mentioned that he was out but I forgot to order them and life went on this last month or so. Oh, I also have to mention he's had both shoulders replaced with titanium ball sockets so he is in pain unless he takes a Glucosamine supplement.

So I'm still researching supplements for me and I ran across NOW Foods Red Yeast Rice Extract for my Cholesterol (I can't take Statins) but it has to be taken with the Coq10. They have several different dosages of the Coqu10 (I'm looking at the NOW Foods brand) and as I'm Googling what dosage to take - it leads me to Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia! But you have to take higher than normal dosages usually, depending on where you find relief. And of course, there's that study that says that Coq10 brings relief when taken with a Statin.

That's when the light bulb moment comes in. For the last month or so, DH has been complaining about his back hurting, his shoulders hurting, this and that hurting. He's run out of the Coq10!! He's very active, he exercises and plays Golf every day. He does take a Statin of course. It seems like they put everybody on a Statin these days, doesn't it?

Since I have placed my order for the NOW Foods products I'll let you know if they work. My cholesterol is borderline @ 200+- so if it drops as dramatically as they claim it will (40 points) it will bring it within range. And I can tell when he stops complaining pretty quickly 

Anyway, that's just my theory. From what I read, there's a lot to back it up on. If you're deficient in CoQ10 then yes, you can have pain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Now at this point, it's just a theory, but I'll follow up when my husband starts taking the Coq10 again. DH had a heart attack and surgery and recovered well. I'd read about the benefits of Coq10 and had ordered some from Life Extension along with his other vitamins that he takes. He'd mentioned that he was out but I forgot to order them and life went on this last month or so. Oh, I also have to mention he's had both shoulders replaced with titanium ball sockets so he is in pain unless he takes a Glucosamine supplement.
> 
> So I'm still researching supplements for me and I ran across NOW Foods Red Yeast Rice Extract for my Cholesterol (I can't take Statins) but it has to be taken with the Coq10. They have several different dosages of the Coqu10 (I'm looking at the NOW Foods brand) and as I'm Googling what dosage to take - it leads me to Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia! But you have to take higher than normal dosages usually, depending on where you find relief. And of course, there's that study that says that Coq10 brings relief when taken with a Statin.
> 
> ...


Statins, Metformin and Quinalones (Cipro etc.) deplete CoQ10 so it is very very important to replace it.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

I have found that Natural Calm - a magnesium supplement has helped my muscle pain greatly since i started taking it a few weeks ago.

Our bodies do not get enough of magnesium anymore. The soils in the US have become very depleted.

Hope the Coq10 helps, i will be interested to hear if his pain gets better.

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

miltomeal said:


> I have found that Natural Calm - a magnesium supplement has helped my muscle pain greatly since i started taking it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Our bodies do not get enough of magnesium anymore. The soils in the US have become very depleted.
> 
> ...


Got to have magnesium. That is in my daily supplement plan; hubby too! It piggybacks the calcium into the bones and teeth as well as being part of the long list of electrolytes.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Make sure that you add all these things to the list of Rx drugs your husband takes. He should make sure his doctors are aware he's on all of them.


----------

